# Tricycle for a 2yr old?



## Fuzzball (26 Jun 2012)

Hi all, my niece's 2nd birthday is next month and we are wanting to get her a retro style tricycle, preferably with a seat back but no parent handle. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Andy_R (26 Jun 2012)

Why not get a balance bike and get her started early. You never know, a few years down the line she could be the next Victoria Pendleton.


----------



## Strick (27 Jun 2012)

Huffy canopy trike?
The parent handle and the canopy detach.
We have one that served us well for both of our children.


----------

